
Ask HN: How to stay motivated at job when your boss makes 90x your salary? - newyearnewyou
It&#x27;s frustrating because he expects me to keep similar hours (10 hours in the office per day) and be &quot;on-call&quot; after work - because &quot;that is what he does&quot;<p>But he also makes 90x my salary, and I almost make 6 figures.<p>There are only a few of us that report to him.<p>It&#x27;s a good position, but the way the company is structured and his history in the company, I could never be promoted to his position. I also lack the qualifications.<p>The best I could do is a lateral move. I&#x27;d still probably need at least a Master&#x27;s degree, which I do not have.<p>So at work I sometimes think about trying to advance myself, but I feel stuck.
======
nickstinemates
Sounds like you're on the path to burn out and finding reasons to justify it.

Take a look at this talk from John Willis, which covers the topic in a unique
way
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84vWVJyi30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E84vWVJyi30)

Separately, the premise of the topic is a little unclear. You don't really
state what you do, what industry you're in, what your ambitions are (beyond a
monetary figure,) etc. so you won't get much advice on advancing yourself.

------
troydavis
What did he do to obtain that position? Start the company?

Can you take the same risks?

If you can’t, what sacrifices now would let you take that same risk in a few
years? Are those sacrifices worthwhile?

If they aren’t worthwhile, then whether he makes 0.9x, 90x, or 900x your
income isn’t relevant - you and he have different situations, even if your
workloads are similar now. In that case, if you’re happy otherwise, great,
stay. If you’re not, leave. Don’t do it because someone with different skills
and risk tolerance makes way more - or way less - than you, though.

